# Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?



## Lautertaler (7. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

schaut euch mal den Artikel an und stimmt mal mit ab.....


http://www.trax.de/angeln-ohne-angelschein-geht-nicht-oder-doch-/id_54433062/index


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Brauchste nirgends abstimmen, nur lesen, was hier eh schon veröffentlicht ist...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236181


----------



## ernie1973 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> schaut euch mal den Artikel an und stimmt mal mit ab.....
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon stehen in dem Artikel unwahre Dinge drin - der Kurs ist z.B. in NRW *KEINE *Pflicht & man kann sich prima selber vorbereiten & ohne Kurs zur Prüfung gehen.

Bedenklich schlecht recherchiert!!!

Ernie


----------



## as12 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

ohne fischereischein und angelerlaubnis geht nichts, nirgends,
nur der weg diese zu erhalten sind bei uns in meckpomm relativ einfach, du brauchst nur *GELD*:q:q und kannst dich von vielem freikaufen:q

mfg


----------



## ernie1973 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Naja - strenggenommen geht das fast *ÜBERALL* in der Welt - und sogar auch richtig toll!!! - nur in Deutschland halt´ nicht!



Ernie


----------



## as12 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

du kannst gegen geld bei uns ein *VOLLWERTIGER* Angler werden

genau berechnet: z.b.163€ Fischereischein/jahr, 20€ Jahreskarte Küste oder oder oder ......

mfg


----------



## HRO1961 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



as12 schrieb:


> du kannst gegen geld bei uns ein *VOLLWERTIGER* Angler werden
> 
> genau berechnet: z.b.163€ Fischereischein/jahr, 20€ Jahreskarte Küste oder oder oder ......
> 
> mfg


 

#c#c|kopfkrat


was genau willst du mit deiner aussage vermitteln????


----------



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Wenn du eine saftige Strafe riskieren willst, kann man auch ohne Angelschein 
in Deutschland schwarzangeln, wenn du jedoch erwischt wirst kannst du die Fischereiprüfung für immmer und ewig vergessen.


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



White Carp schrieb:


> Wenn du eine saftige Strafe riskieren willst, kann man auch ohne Angelschein
> in Deutschland schwarzangeln, wenn du jedoch erwischt wirst kannst du die Fischereiprüfung für immmer und ewig vergessen.



erzählt doch nicht immer sonen blödsinn.
ja man kann in d auch ohne schein legal angeln nicht überall aber in manchen bl geht das am fp zum beispiel.

antonio


----------



## HRO1961 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

wat is fp, antonio?

gruss achim


----------



## HRO1961 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



White Carp schrieb:


> Wenn du eine saftige Strafe riskieren willst, kann man auch *ohne Angelschein *
> *in Deutschland schwarzangeln,* wenn du jedoch erwischt wirst kannst du die Fischereiprüfung für immmer und ewig vergessen.


 

schwarzangeln mit angelschein ist auch schwierig. nix für ungut


----------



## Merlin (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Guck mal in deiner Signatur...


----------



## HRO1961 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

gecheckt, danke merlin. 


@antonio der groschen ist gefallen, antonio#h


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

tja manchmal fällt er centweise#h

antonio


----------



## HRO1961 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



antonio schrieb:


> tja manchmal fällt er centweise#h
> 
> antonio


 
und dann auch noch mit der hilfe vom hafenrand#q:q


----------



## zanderzone (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Bei uns im Verein wurde dieses Jahr auf der Jahreshauptversammlung beschlossen, dass Tageskarten ausgegeben werden, wir welche die keinen Angelschein besitzten. Auch ohne Prüfung!! Die Tageskarte kostet für diese Personen 10 €, Tageskarten für Angelscheinbesitzer kosten 5 €.
Also stimmt der Passus nicht, dass in D nur mit Schein geangelt werden darf!


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

weil man in niedersachsen lt. fischereigesetz keinen schein benötigt, da reicht normal der perso.

antonio


----------



## HRO1961 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

heißt das, dass in n-s eine angelerlaubnis ohne jahresfischereischein erworben werden kann? und wenn ja, warum stimmt dann der verein von zanderzone nochmal darüber ab?


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

ja das kann man theoretisch.
nur da kommt eben wieder die verbands bzw. vereinsregel, daß an den verbands/vereinsgewässern die vorraussetzung für nen erlaubnisschein mindestens die abgelegte sportfischerprüfung ist.
in nds reicht auch meistens an diesen gewässern die prüfungsbestätigung, den fischereischein braucht man als niedersachse in der regel nur wenn man in andern bl angeln will.

für hro: bl = bundesland#h

antonio


----------



## HRO1961 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



antonio schrieb:


> für hro: bl = bundesland#h
> 
> antonio


 

blödmann#h


----------



## Merlin (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Mensch Hro1961
hast du ein Glück das es hier so hilfsbereite Boardies gibt ....
so versteht du auch um was es geht...|muahah::q


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> blödmann#h



für dich gerne

antonio


----------



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



antonio schrieb:


> erzählt doch nicht immer sonen blödsinn.
> ja man kann in d auch ohne schein legal angeln nicht überall aber in manchen bl geht das am fp zum beispiel.
> 
> antonio



Das ist kein Blödsinn!!! Erzähle mir mal wo du ohne Angelschein einfach so angeln gehen darfst? Außer bei Pächtern oder Privatteichen. Es gibt eine Strafe, zwar keine direkte Geldstrafe, jedoch werden sämtliche Angelgeräte und weitere Sachen beschlagnahmt. Und wenn du die Fischereiprüfung machen willst, musst du dir vor der Prüfung, ein aktuelles Führungszeugnis von der (Polizei) ausstellen lassen. Wenn dann da drin so etwas wie Schwarzangeln steht, kannst du glatt deine Prüfung vergessen. Und wenn du dann noch mal beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wirst dann ... . ich glaube den Rest kannst du dir schon selber denken.


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

wenn du hier gelesen hättest würdest du schon mal wissen, daß man in nds zum beispiel keinen schein braucht.
desweiteren in einigen bl am fp.
desweiteren kinder bis zu nem bestimmten alter in einigen bl.
und das alles ganz legal.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



> Erzähle mir mal wo du ohne Angelschein einfach so angeln gehen darfst?


z.B.:
In Niedersachsen an der ganzen Küste..

In Bremen an der Weser, wenn Du Bremer bist....

In jedem Bundesland als Diplomat...


Und ohne Prüfung legal angeln und Schein kriegen gibts noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236181


----------



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Du hast soweit schon Recht, Bei solchen Fischteichen ist es machmal auch  erlaubt, trotzdem nicht an allen. Es ging mir aber eher darum, dass du  gesagt hast, das das was ich geschrieben hatte, absoluter blödsinn ist.  Das konnte ich nicht so einfach auf mir sitzen lassen. #h#h#h


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



White Carp schrieb:


> Du hast soweit schon Recht, Bei solchen Fischteichen ist es machmal auch  erlaubt, trotzdem nicht an allen. Es ging mir aber eher darum, dass du  gesagt hast, das das was ich geschrieben hatte, absoluter blödsinn ist.  Das konnte ich nicht so einfach auf mir sitzen lassen. #h#h#h




"Wenn du eine saftige Strafe riskieren willst, kann man auch ohne Angelschein
in Deutschland schwarzangeln, wenn du jedoch erwischt wirst kannst du die Fischereiprüfung für immmer und ewig vergessen. "

und die ist blödsinn.
es geht nicht nur um wie du sagst einzelne fischteiche.
es geht um bl-weite regelungen.
siehe nds, thü, bw, usw.

antonio


----------



## as12 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> #c#c|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> was genau willst du mit deiner aussage vermitteln????



mit geld kann man sich von der Fischereischeinprüfung freikaufen!

zum nachrechnen:
Touristenfischereischein Erstausgabe(Monat) 20€ + 11(Monate)x13€ für die Verlängerung ergibt 163€/Jahr für den "vollwertigen" Fischereischein, so dann kommt die fasson des anglers, wo möchte er angeln z.B in den Küstengewässern kommen nochmal 20€/Jahr für die Jehreskarte Küste Erwachsener dazu= *183€/Jahr* für Angeln *OHNE FISCHEREISCHEIN-PRÜFUNG 

mfg
*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



as12 schrieb:


> mit geld kann man sich von der Fischereischeinprüfung freikaufen!
> 
> zum nachrechnen:
> Touristenfischereischein Erstausgabe(Monat) 20€ + 11(Monate)x13€ für die Verlängerung ergibt 163€/Jahr für den "vollwertigen" Fischereischein, *
> ...



Den Tourischein gibbet nur für einen Monat pro Jahr!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Ist falsch Sten, in verschiedenen Ländern gibts den auch mit Verlängerung..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Bin jetzt mal von MeckPom ausgegangen und da gibt's den nur für einen Monat, zumindest war das noch letztes Jahr so...

Allerdings lese ich grad, daß man den mehrfach pro Jahr verlängern kann, ok, scheinen sie gelockert zu haben, sehr gut!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



White Carp schrieb:


> Das ist kein Blödsinn!!! Erzähle mir mal wo du ohne Angelschein einfach so angeln gehen darfst? .....



z.Bsp auch ganz legal in Rheinland Pfalz - Angeln ohne Fischereischein (Erlaubnisschein erforderlich) erlaubt im Grenzgewässer Mosel, Sauer, Our

Weiteres siehe hier:
http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Gre...-Luxemburg.pdf


----------



## Lautertaler (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Ich merke das ich mit diesem Thema polarisiere....

Eigentlich wollte Ich mit diesem Thread nur mal auf den in meinen Augen schwachsinnigen Artikel aufmerksam machen, in der Hoffnung das ein paar Boardies diese Abstimmung zu Gunsten der Angler entscheiden.
Das ich damit so eine Lawine lostrete lag nicht in meiner Absicht!

Aber tut euch keinen Zwang an diskutiert nur weiter fleißig  über dieses Thema!

Ich als Angler der mittlerweile fast 20 Jahre den Angelschein hat denke das Jeder und ich meine auch JEDER eine Prüfung braucht, um auch nur den kleinsten Fisch aus einem Deutschen Gewässer zu entnehmen....

So long...  Lautertaler


----------



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Wie das in Rheinland Pfalz ist weiß ich nicht, ich weiß nur wie es in Hessen ist.


----------



## HRO1961 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



as12 schrieb:


> mit geld kann man sich von der Fischereischeinprüfung freikaufen!
> 
> zum nachrechnen:
> Touristenfischereischein Erstausgabe(Monat) 20€ + 11(Monate)x13€ für die Verlängerung ergibt 163€/Jahr für den "vollwertigen" Fischereischein, so dann kommt die fasson des anglers, wo möchte er angeln z.B in den Küstengewässern kommen nochmal 20€/Jahr für die Jehreskarte Küste Erwachsener dazu= *183€/Jahr* für Angeln *OHNE FISCHEREISCHEIN-PRÜFUNG *
> ...


 

ok das war nun deutlich, aber ein "freikaufen" ergibt bei deiner rechung keinen sinn. daher ist das wort freikaufen und die formulierung in deinem ersten posting auch irreführend. weil es spätestens mittelfristig viel zu teuer ist. die fischereiabgabemarke auf dem normalen fischereischein kostet lediglich 6 € und die prüfung ? na ja, war dabei, als mein sohn sie gemacht hat. wahrscheinlich die leichteste in ganz deutschland. besteht jeder trottel. deshalb haben wir ja auch prüfungstourismus und unser jahresfischereischein wird z.b. in bayern nicht anerkannt.

aber du hast natürlich recht. wenn man bereit ist, mehrere zeitlich begrenzte fischereischeine pro jahr zu kaufen, braucht man keine prüfung. unsäglicher scheiss, den wir herrn backhaus zu verdanken haben.

gruss achim


----------



## as12 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

das steht auf nem anderen Blatt, trotzdem ist es erstmal ein staatlich gefördertes freikaufen:q 
meckpomm bekommt geld und der kunde darf fischen, egal ob fischwaidgerecht, tierschutz hin oder her, ich wollte zum ausdruck bringen geld regiert die welt:q
das gleiche spiel können wir beim stichwort tierschutz fortsetzen aber lassen wir das lieber, ich denke wenn du aus meck kommst, kennst du es ja selber, was die kollegen fischer gegen geld so alles dürfen, ich sage nur lebende tobse an langleinen|bigeyes aber wir werden ot......

schönes we
und
mfg


----------



## Koalabaer (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



as12 schrieb:


> trotzdem ist es erstmal ein staatlich gefördertes freikaufen:q
> meckpomm bekommt geld und der kunde darf fischen, egal ob fischwaidgerecht, tierschutz hin oder her,



Aha,für besagte Gruppe zählen also Bestimmungen wie Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße etc. nicht?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> z.B.:
> In Niedersachsen an der ganzen Küste..
> 
> In Bremen an der Weser, wenn Du Bremer bist....
> ...


 
Das mit Bremen stimmt so nicht. Du benötigst als Bremer Bürger zum Fischen in der Weser nur keine Prüfung - einen Erlaubnisschein ( Stockangelschein ) brauchst Du. Als "auswertiger" benötigst du eine Prüfung um einen Weserschein für Bremen beim "Fischeramt" lösen zukönnen.


----------



## flasha (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



White Carp schrieb:


> Das ist kein Blödsinn!!! Erzähle mir mal wo du ohne Angelschein einfach so angeln gehen darfst? Außer bei Pächtern oder Privatteichen. Es gibt eine Strafe, zwar keine direkte Geldstrafe, jedoch werden sämtliche Angelgeräte und weitere Sachen beschlagnahmt. Und wenn du die Fischereiprüfung machen willst, musst du dir vor der Prüfung, ein aktuelles Führungszeugnis von der (Polizei) ausstellen lassen. Wenn dann da drin so etwas wie Schwarzangeln steht, kannst du glatt deine Prüfung vergessen. Und wenn du dann noch mal beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wirst dann ... . ich glaube den Rest kannst du dir schon selber denken.



Wo muss man denn sein Führungszeugnis vorlegen? In NRW definitiv nicht. Ich wüsste auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was den Leuten bei der Prüfung meine "Vorstrafen" angehen.


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



flasha schrieb:


> Wo muss man denn sein Führungszeugnis vorlegen? In NRW definitiv nicht. Ich wüsste auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was den Leuten bei der Prüfung meine "Vorstrafen" angehen.


 
In Bremen z.B. wird beim austellen des Fischereischeines auf Lebzeit ( der mit Prüfung ) ein poliz. Führungszeugnis automatisch mit angefordert. Das unterschreibst Du beim Antrag.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



> na ja, war dabei, als mein sohn sie gemacht hat. wahrscheinlich die  leichteste in ganz deutschland. besteht jeder trottel. deshalb haben wir  ja auch prüfungstourismus und unser jahresfischereischein wird z.b. in  bayern nicht anerkannt.


Noch ein Grund mehr warum diese Trottelprüfung, welche nur darauf ausgelegt ist Geld in irgendwelche Kassen zu spülen, abgeschafft gehört!
Die bei soner Prüfung abgeforderten Fakten, passen alle auf einen Handzettel!
Genauso die Fischereiabgabe, welche auch im Nirvana landet und sich irgendwelche Verbandsfunktionäre allenfalls nen dienstwagen leisten, oder ihre Tipse davon bezahlen.
Weiter geht es mit dem Geld für die Verwaltungen (Rathaus), diese wird nicht etwa nach Vorgang erhoben, sondern Jährlich.
Wenn ich also meinen Fischereischein z.B. für fünf Jahre löse, bezahle ich nicht etwa einen Verwaltungsvorgang sondern mal fünf!
Alles Quatsch, ausgelegt auf Geldbeschaffung (Abzocke!) und Unmündighaltung der Bürger!

Da ist endlich eine EU-Anpassung fällig, anstelle der deutschen Kleinstaaterei!

Jürgen


----------



## angel-bleie (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Hallo an alle )
ich hatte meinen Schein schon vor dem Stichtag und seit dem immer verlängern lassen.
Ich sehe es nicht ein, eine Prüfungabzulegen oder eher gesagt dafür Geld auszugeben.
Jeder Depp am Kiosk, im gewissen Alters,darf mit dem Mofa Fahren und ich soll eine Prüfung machen wenn ich z.B. in Bayern 
Angeln will.Mein Sohn hat die Prüfung gemacht , dort waren 
Leute die unsere Sprache nicht einmal Sprechen konnten, aber die habens geschafft ! In dem Verein in dem ich war,
waren Leute die die Prüfung hatten aber die Fische nicht unterscheiden konnten. Brassen (Bresse) wie Sie hier sagen,
können viele nicht einmal von einem Karpfen unterscheiden aber die Prüfung haben ) 
Die Behörden interesieren sich auch nicht richtig dafür aber Geld für ne Prüfung haben wollen.
Ich sage mal wenn kleine Kinder Schwarzangeln ist das ok, nach einer kleinen Predicht ist die Welt meistens wieder in Ordnung.
Die aber die unserer Sprache nicht mechtig sind und alles abschlachten was beißt, solche sind bei mir Willkommen.
Jedes Jahr hatte ich Probleme mit der Verlängerung, dann war die (Nette) Dame Krank und ich hatte auf einmal meinen 10 Jahresschein.
Bundesland: Hessen
Das Beste ist, das ich bei uns im Verein mal Jugendwart war. Dort gibt es jetzt wieder zwei der eine hat einen Vorläufigen ist Immer 
ein Jahr Gültig, frechheit.
Bei mir sich anstellen, aber es gibt ja sonst keine Probleme.
LG
M.Hergert


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Denn will ich mich auch einmal outen 
- ICH HABE AUCH KEINE PRÜFUNG - 
Damals in Bremen haben wir bei der Umstellung der Fischereischeine von jährlich auf Lebenszeit keine gebraucht, weil es einen Passus gab, wer auf 3 aufeinander folgenden jahren den Schein hatte - bekommt ihn so.
Ich habe eine Gewässerwarteausbildung mit Prüfung, fast 30 Jahre als Gewässerwart ehrenamtlich gearbeitet - aber keine Sportfischerprüfung. Bin ich jetzt ein schlechterer Angler oder darf nicht mehr angeln ? Ich habe so manche Prüfungsbögen mitlerweile aller  Bundesländer gesehen, diesen sorry "Witz", in meinen Augen nur eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle der Landesverbände ( ich weiß da sehr genau wovon ich rede ) mach ich heute noch so eben neben Toilette und Frühstück ohne Lehrgang.


----------



## flasha (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

Danke Knispel! Das wusste ich leider nicht das es in anderen BL benötigt wird. Finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt Schwachsinnig.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



> - aber keine Sportfischerprüfung. Bin ich jetzt ein schlechterer Angler oder darf nicht mehr angeln ?


Na klar, bist du kein richtiger Angler, zumindest wenn man so manche 
gesetzestreuen Kollegen hier hört, die sich wunders was auf ihre irgendwann mal bestandene "Deppenprüfung" einbilden!

Jürgen


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



flasha schrieb:


> Danke Knispel! Das wusste ich leider nicht das es in anderen BL benötigt wird. Finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt Schwachsinnig.


 
Ich auch, als mein Sohn damals an seinem 14. Geburtstag ( und Prüfung ) seinen Schein bekam, brauchte er sogar ein Führungszeugnis - obwohl man unter 14 Jahren noch nicht strafmündig ist ...#d


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na klar, bist du kein richtiger Angler, zumindest wenn man so manche
> gesetzestreuen Kollegen hier hört, die sich wunders was auf ihre irgendwann mal bestandene "Deppenprüfung" einbilden!
> 
> Jürgen


 
Jürgen ...

damit kann ich aber wunderbar leben .... #h


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



flasha schrieb:


> Wo muss man denn sein Führungszeugnis vorlegen? In NRW definitiv nicht. Ich wüsste auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was den Leuten bei der Prüfung meine "Vorstrafen" angehen.



vorstrafen wegen fischwilderei etc. gehen die behörden meist etwas an, denn das sind laut vielen fischereigesetzen versagungsgründe für die erteilung eines fischereischeins.
ja es gibt einige bl wo du ein führungszeugnis vorlegen mußt.
und die behörde kann auch ein führungszeugnis anfordern ohne daß du es unbedingt mitbekommen haben mußt.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*



antonio schrieb:


> .
> und die behörde kann auch ein führungszeugnis anfordern ohne daß du es unbedingt mitbekommen haben mußt.
> 
> antonio


 
In Bremen wird das so gehandhabt. Führungszeugnisgebühr in der Gesamtgebühr des FS enthalten.


----------



## antonio (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein, geht das?*

nicht nur in bremen.
wenn alle mal das kleingedruckte lesen würden auf dem fischereischeinantrag oder prüfungsantrag, würden sie es wissen.

antonio


----------

